# I think I've made a mistake not letting my 6 month old pup off the lead



## hly_2000 (10 mo ago)

Hello,

This is my first post although I have used the forum lots in recent months! 

I have a 6 month old WHV. I was advised that she should not be let off the lead until I am confident in her recall, and so have spent months training her on a long line. She is generally very good, although in the last week or so more interested in other dogs. 

Problem is, because of the advice I was given (what I now think may have been incorrect advice) she has never been off her lead on walks. I stumbled across a thread that suggested recall needs to be trained off lead from 12 weeks and that I may have real problems now when I do let her off the lead. She is very bouncy and jumps up at people, so concerned if she didn't come back this could cause problems.

We live near playing fields and a park but they are not enclosed and so I have always been worried she will run in to traffic. When we drive to walk somewhere more open, I have been keeping her on her long line and practicing recall.

Does anyone have any advice? 

Much appreciated,
Very worried Viszla mum


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Relax, you’re doing fine.
There is no “cookbook” recipe for training dogs.
Each dog, each owner, each situation, is different. In the end it comes down to what you want the dog to be able to do at two, and three, years old.
A six month old Vizsla should still very much be kept under tight control. Mine are typically on a 50’- 75’ check cord dragging on the ground at that age, and there is no way I would ever have a six month old dog not be on a leash/ checkcord, if it could possibly run into traffic.
Put your girl on a longish cord she can drag behind her, and that you can get ahold of.Get her to a nice safe area, take a deep breath, and let her go. Make a game of if. She starts to run off, you clap your hands while running backwards, calling her. 
Have fun with her. The his is supposed to be fun.😉


----------



## hly_2000 (10 mo ago)

gunnr said:


> Relax, you’re doing fine.
> There is no “cookbook” recipe for training dogs.
> Each dog, each owner, each situation, is different. In the end it comes down to what you want the dog to be able to do at two, and three, years old.
> A six month old Vizsla should still very much be kept under tight control. Mine are typically on a 50’- 75’ check cord dragging on the ground at that age, and there is no way I would ever have a six month old dog not be on a leash/ checkcord, if it could possibly run into traffic.
> ...


Thank you so much Gunnr, I think sometimes I just need a bit of reassurance. I get so caught up in doing things right cos I’m scared of ‘messing up’.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

when you release her on the long lead how long of a lead do you use? also does she come back on the lead when called or do you need to tug it?
a good way is to practice in somewhat enclosed areas, like a backyard, without the cord, how much she comes to you for the first calling signal. once she masters that, and also comes back on the long lead without ever having to be tugged, you can try and release her in an area where there are no other dogs and people. if you can again, it is good to find one which has some confinement, if not just less traffic, so less distraction. and it is good to bring with you whatever is a high value motivator for her, given her young age. (squeaky toy or treat or whatever is her thing).
Also don`t be surprised if there will be ups and downs again because of her age, they do tend to develop a selective hearing disorder  at around 6-12 months old.
the other thing what you can practice is having several people in a circle with her favorite motivator (treat if she likes those) and use the recall word, every time she goes to the person who called her the person gives her a yummy treat and praises her (or other motivator she likes)
For the jumping up on people there are separate training methods and i found teaching the leave it command very useful too.


----------



## hly_2000 (10 mo ago)

Gabica said:


> when you release her on the long lead how long of a lead do you use? also does she come back on the lead when called or do you need to tug it?
> a good way is to practice in somewhat enclosed areas, like a backyard, without the cord, how much she comes to you for the first calling signal. once she masters that, and also comes back on the long lead without ever having to be tugged, you can try and release her in an area where there are no other dogs and people. if you can again, it is good to find one which has some confinement, if not just less traffic, so less distraction. and it is good to bring with you whatever is a high value motivator for her, given her young age. (squeaky toy or treat or whatever is her thing).
> Also don`t be surprised if there will be ups and downs again because of her age, they do tend to develop a selective hearing disorder  at around 6-12 months old.
> the other thing what you can practice is having several people in a circle with her favorite motivator (treat if she likes those) and use the recall word, every time she goes to the person who called her the person gives her a yummy treat and praises her (or other motivator she likes)
> For the jumping up on people there are separate training methods and i found teaching the leave it command very useful too.


Thank you for your reply. She currently recalls on a 10metre line, she was doing it pretty much 99% of the time without being tugged up until the last week and I wondered if it was her age! Thank you for the advice, I think I will start off somewhere enclosed and quiet with high value treat (chicken!) and no other dogs to start off with and then assess how she gets on from there.
For her jumping up, at home we just ignore her when she’s greeting us until four paws on the floor but obviously it’s not always easy with strangers! However, someone got hire annoyed with it this weekend so it’s something else I really need to work on with her.


----------



## mother of vizslas (9 mo ago)

I think you're doing great so far, remember to start to practice in areas with more distraction as well, keep her on the check and give her a little tug if she gets distracted by something else and doesn't want to come back. Remember that she's also getting into a phase were she has a mind of her own so she'll want to explore and will often find things more interesting than you and will get a bit rebellious about it, the check cord is important at these times so she learns when mom calls she needs to come, it's not optional. When your in an area that you think is safe, practice off lead, if she isn't coming back, get back on the check and reinforce what she's been taught. You don't want to let her know that she can just ignore you and it's fine. When she comes back, make sure the reward is great, high value you treats or a toy that she really likes, switch between the two but make it really exciting and engage with her, she'll want to come back every time.


----------

